

Ask HN: What iOS HN reader is good these days? - dmd

Now that news:yc is unusable on iOS 7, what&#x27;s your preferred replacement?
======
alariccole
By posting in Ask HN, I'll assume community discussion is important to you. So
I'd recommend my app, Pivit. Besides having a great threading system (with
ability to copy), it was designed for iOS 7 and utilizes:

・Dynamic Type

・Content deference

・Background Fetch

It has a one-of-a kind article indicator for both posts you've read and ones
you've decided not to read, and support for opening in Safari and saving to
your Reading List.

I also didn't overdo the HN orange.

Pivit — [http://appsto.re/i6xC4GD](http://appsto.re/i6xC4GD)

------
flavmartins
Right now I'm using [http://ihackernews.com/](http://ihackernews.com/) and
setting a bookmark for it on my iDevices.

The bookmark icon is very clean and I get all of the functionality of
HackerNews.

I've tried a bunch of free apps (not going to pay to read free HN) but was
disappointed with all of them. Either they don't look very good or the ones
that do, don't refresh to show previous posts so all you get are the first
page of highest ranked or first pages of newest posts.

------
tekacs
MiniHack

See also user minihack's comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6489349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6489349)

~~~
ifyoumakeit
Minihack works well, although the hit areas get a little wonky sometimes.

------
edwellbrook
Mert Dumenci and I a few days ago release our iOS 7 Hacker News client, Hack
Later. It's focused on reading articles quickly and saving them for later, and
so is fairly minimal and extremely lightweight and fast. You can check it out
on our site: [http://BrushedType.co/](http://BrushedType.co/) or the HN
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6489349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6489349)

~~~
xauronx
Looks great, but an important note relevant to OP's question: "and includes no
support for comments. Read, save, refresh."

------
mrorm
I'm using Hackerful, great & full UI.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacker/id578256868?mt=8)

------
wikwocket
I really like [http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com). It's not a native
app, but it works so well it feels like one.

~~~
alariccole
This is really slick. Had I known about this, I might not have built one! But
background fetch in my client feeds my addiction.

